# Hoover Reservoir



## jonboatjim (Mar 25, 2009)

I stopped by Hoover tonight and poked a bunch of holes along the west side of the reservoir from the Oxbow ramp to the damn. The ice is a little sketchy right now but could be fishable in a few spots with caution. Around Oxbow the ice was the thickest of all the holes I drilled. About 4" of clear ice with 1"-2" of frozen junk on top 25 yards out. About 75 yards out it was closer to 3.5"-4" total. Walnut ramp was about the same maybe a little less. In the southwest corner near the dam the ice was about 4"-5" mostly clear with the top inch or so the same frozen slop on top. Could be good fishing there within a
week.
Water is not flowing over the dam. They are letting out a small amount and the stream below is small but open.
City is currently pumping about 70 million gallons daily from Alum to Hoover. That's what the city is using so water levels shouldn't fluctuate to drastically.
Also, the evening shift ranger hasn't seen anyone fishing yet. I'm planning to possibly hitting it Thursday if not I
Will be there Friday for sure.

Later,
JiM


----------

